# DNM: Five Immune-Boosting Uses of Colloidal Silver



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Five Immune-Boosting Uses of Colloidal Silver | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Even the healthiest of dogs gets a little bloody here and again. In fact, we would argue, the healthier the dog, the more trouble he might be getting into when roaming free in the yard.

He runs out, chases a rabbit behind the shed… and here he comes with a nice little gash along his muzzle. Ouch.

Dogs are troopers – it’s us who freak out. So, before you go running to your medicine cabinet for an antibiotic ointment or calling your vet for an oral antibiotic – which are immune system suppressors by nature and can lead to antibiotic resistance – consider this powerful alternative…

Colloidal silver is a liquid antibiotic, anti-viral and anti-fungal that has been touted as treating and preventing an assortment of conditions in both humans and animals. Colloidal silver, as opposed to just plain silver, means that submicroscopic silver particles are suspended in a liquid base. Because the silver particles are so tiny, they are thought to penetrate cells and kill pathogens.


Learn about natural antibiotics for your dog, here.

There are so many ways colloidal silver can be used for the immune system, we’ve narrowed it down to five to help get you started:

Infection
Since colloidal silver is an all-around pathogen fighter, it’s a great one to keep in your medicine cabinet for any disease – whether it’s bacterial, fungal (yeast!) or viral in nature (it can even be used to help treat parvovirus). Plus, it can be used as a preventative when exposure to sick people or animals is unavoidable, and as a regular household cleaner to disinfect surfaces and areas.

Skin
Colloidal silver can also be used topically for skin infections like ringworm, wounds and burns. It is soothing and repairs tissue damage.

Ears
For those unfortunate dogs suffering from ear infections, colloidal silver might offer some relief. The liquid can be dropped directly into the ears to help fight off bacteria and yeast.

Eyes
Colloidal silver can also help treat eye problems like infections, allergies, inflammation and tear staining, according to Wolf Creek Ranch’s website. Because it doesn’t sting, it can be dropped directly into the eyes.

Lungs
Colloidal silver has to be one of the most versatile natural immune system boosters – not only can it be used in an incredibly sensitive area such as the eyes, but it can be turned into mist with a nebulizer and used to treat respiratory problems like asthma, bronchitis and pneumonia, according to Wolf Creek Ranch.

How to Use
Now that you know some of the major conditions colloidal silver can help, it’s time to learn how exactly this multitasking liquid can be used:

Oral: A general guideline for oral dosing is five to 10 drops, two to three times per day. Many conditions are helped by both oral and direct application (for instance, use as ear drops AND orally). Because it basically tastes like water, oral dosing shouldn’t be a problem.

Topical: As a wound cleaner, use to clean out affected area with a cotton swab. For skin conditions, spray onto area or use as a compress several times a day.

Ears: Apply a few drops daily into affected ear or ears for up to 10 days.

Eyes: Apply a drop three times a day into the affected eye or eyes.

Inhalant: Use nebulizer with colloidal silver at least three times daily for at least 15 minutes each time (according to Wolf Creek Ranch).

Note: Colloidal silver works just like an antibiotic, except without real negative effects. But there is one – it will reduce the natural beneficial flora in the gut as regular antibiotics do. So it’s important to follow up with probiotics and prebiotics to help build up the good bacteria back to normal levels in your dog. Also, since colloidal silver is sold at varying degrees of quality, do your research and/or work with an expert when selecting a brand.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I got some ,after reading about it.Even taken some myself


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah a lot of people have been raving about it


----------

